# Goodenough strikes again?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

John Goodenough, co-inventor of the Lithium Ion battery, may have done it again at the age of 94.

Together with senior research fellow Maria Helena Braga, they have come up with another kind of solid state LiIon battery which promises to have 3-4x the energy density while reducing the charge time and eliminating the risk of fire.


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

He is always good enough to have been coming up with ingenious innovations even at such a ripe age. For a lithium ion battery to be able to hold up that much energy, either the physical batter needs to be larger than before or the dynamics of the grid inside has been upgraded to withstand a bigger scale of energy storage. Regardless, he definitely has done it again!


----------

